#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  douchen na seks?

## Nasima30

................

----------


## S!m

Nee volgens mij moet je gewoon schoon zijn voor het gebed en het vasten niet voor het eten.

Logisch lijkt me  :tik:  


Ou Allahoe A3lem.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

Om te kunnen vasten moet je rein zijn. Dus je moet wel Ghoesl (grote wassing) hebben gedaan voor l fadjr begint. Dus voordat je normaal gesproken ophoudt met eten. je moet dan s ochtends wat eerder opstaan om te douchen, daarbij maakt de volgorde (eerst eten of eerst douchen) niet zoveel uit, als je maar op tijd klaar bent met beiden.

makkelijker is het denk ik als je gewoon s avonds l goesl doet, dan hoef je niet extra vroeg op te staan.

Dit geldt trouwens ook voor de vrouw die ongesteld is geweest en weer verder gaat met vasten. Zij moet de grote wassing verricht hebben voor de tijd aanbreekt dat men niet meer mag eten (l fadjr).

----------


## mohammed78

> _Geplaatst door Nasima30_ 
> *Wie kan een antwoord geven op het volgende:
> 
> Moet je eerst douchen als je seks hebt gehad, voor je in de ochtend gaat eten tijdens de ramadan.
> 
> Ik weet dat douchen na seks hebben verplicht is, maar moet dat ook binnen een bepaalde tijd of moet je schoon zijn voor het gebed?
> 
> Gisteren hoorde ik dat wanneer je seks hebt gehad in de nacht, dat je eerst moet douchen voordat je eten klaar gaat maken voor de ochtend (dus voor zonsopgang). 
> Of mag je eerst eten en dan douchen, als je maar voor ELFAJIR doucht.*



Je hoef niet douchen voor het eten,maar om salaat te verichten moet je wel ghoesl doen, en stel voor dat je nat soehoer (eten voor de ochtend) in slaap viel,. wat dan? je gaat gewoon door met vasten alleen je moet douchen.......

O , Allah vergeef ons in deze ramadan...en alle moslims ....aamin

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Om te kunnen vasten moet je rein zijn. Dus je moet wel Ghoesl (grote wassing) hebben gedaan voor l fadjr begint. Dus voordat je normaal gesproken ophoudt met eten. je moet dan s ochtends wat eerder opstaan om te douchen, daarbij maakt de volgorde (eerst eten of eerst douchen) niet zoveel uit, als je maar op tijd klaar bent met beiden.
> 
> makkelijker is het denk ik als je gewoon s avonds l goesl doet, dan hoef je niet extra vroeg op te staan.
> 
> Dit geldt trouwens ook voor de vrouw die ongesteld is geweest en weer verder gaat met vasten. Zij moet de grote wassing verricht hebben voor de tijd aanbreekt dat men niet meer mag eten (l fadjr).*


 Hoe staat het als je ongesteld ben,dan ben je altijd onrein, voor of na de Fajr, toch ? Mag je dan vasten? en als je het niet doet kom je dan in de hel?  :slapen:

----------


## Rabia Belkis

De grote wassing moet je nooit uitstellen. Je bent namelijk onrein.
Als je begint met eten zeg je toch ook: In de naam van Allah.
Eten is ook een aanbidding.
Ik kan echt niet eten hoor, als ik niet heb gedouched. 

Stel dat je denkt: ik ga eerst boodschappen doen, ga later wel douchen. Alles wat je op dat moment doet, doe je in onreine toestand. 
Stel dat je overgereden wordt en dood gaat. (klinkt een beetje extreem.)
Moet er niet aan denken in onrein dood te gaan. 


Nee, nooit uitstellen. Hallo, het is toch niet moeilijk om even te douchen.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Rabia Belkis_ 
> *De grote wassing moet je nooit uitstellen. Je bent namelijk onrein.
> Als je begint met eten zeg je toch ook: In de naam van Allah.
> Eten is ook een aanbidding.
> Ik kan echt niet eten hoor, als ik niet heb gedouched. 
> 
> Stel dat je denkt: ik ga eerst boodschappen doen, ga later wel douchen. Alles wat je op dat moment doet, doe je in onreine toestand. 
> Stel dat je overgereden wordt en dood gaat. (klinkt een beetje extreem.)
> Moet er niet aan denken in onrein dood te gaan. 
> ...


Wat is als je man je verbiedt te vasten?Dus je man beslist of je in de hel gaat of hemel?  :slapen:

----------


## Nasima30

> _Geplaatst door Rabia Belkis_ 
> *De grote wassing moet je nooit uitstellen. Je bent namelijk onrein.
> Als je begint met eten zeg je toch ook: In de naam van Allah.
> Eten is ook een aanbidding.
> Ik kan echt niet eten hoor, als ik niet heb gedouched. 
> 
> Stel dat je denkt: ik ga eerst boodschappen doen, ga later wel douchen. Alles wat je op dat moment doet, doe je in onreine toestand. 
> Stel dat je overgereden wordt en dood gaat. (klinkt een beetje extreem.)
> Moet er niet aan denken in onrein dood te gaan. 
> ...



Zoals iemand al zei: als je ongesteld bent, ben je ook onrein. En dan zeg je toch ook Bissmillah. Of zeg jij dat niet als je ongesteld bent?

Ik ben het wel met je eens, maar wat als je elke ochtend gewend bent om te douchen, omdat je bv 's-nachts zweet. Dan zou het betekenen dat je 3 keer per dag doucht (en met douchen bedoel ik helemaal onder de douche, van top tot teen). 1 keer in de ochtend, 1 keer als je van je werk komt en 1 keer na seks. Dat is slecht voor je huid hoor. Dus ik dacht, als ik om 5:00 uur opsta, mijn gezicht en handen was en het eten klaar maak, eet en dan douche, om vervolgens loudou te doen voor het gebed, dan is dat oke. Maar iemand zei dat je onrein bent om eten klaar te maken, en dat vond ik te ver gaan. Want als je ongesteld bent, ben je ook onrein....

----------


## Dolle Fatima

Als je ongesteld bent is het verboden om te vasten. De dagen die je daardoor gemist heb moet je later inhalen.

Je man heeft het recht niet om je het vasten in Ramadan te verbieden. Gehoorzaamheid aan Allah SWT gaat voor gehoorzaamheid aan je man. Als je luisterd naar je man en niet vast omdat hij het je verbied begga je daarmee een zonde , tenzij je uiteraard (fysiek) gedwongen word. 
Als je vrijwillig wil vasten, gewoon extra, moet je hiervoor toestemming vragen aan je man, omdat je man als jij vast geen sex met je kan hebben.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Als je ongesteld bent is het verboden om te vasten. De dagen die je daardoor gemist heb moet je later inhalen.
> 
> Je man heeft het recht niet om je het vasten in Ramadan te verbieden. Gehoorzaamheid aan Allah SWT gaat voor gehoorzaamheid aan je man. Als je luisterd naar je man en niet vast omdat hij het je verbied begga je daarmee een zonde , tenzij je uiteraard (fysiek) gedwongen word. 
> Als je vrijwillig wil vasten, gewoon extra, moet je hiervoor toestemming vragen aan je man, omdat je man als jij vast geen sex met je kan hebben.*


 


> SAHIH BUKHARI, BOEK 62:]
> 
> 
> 
> 7.62.125: De profeet zei: Ik zag het hellevuur en ik heb voordien nog nooit zoiets verschrikkelijks gezien en ik zag dat de meerderheid van zijn bewoners vrouwen waren. De mensen vroegen: Waarom is dat zo? Hij antwoordde: Om hun ondankbaarheid. zij zijn niet dankbaar jegens hun echtgenoten en ondankbaar voor de hen verleende gunsten. Zelfs als je een van hen je leven lang goed doet en ze een keer denkt dat je streng bent zal ze zeggen: Ik heb nog nooit iets goeds van je gezien


 Dolle Fatima weet je dat zeker? dat wat je daar zegt waar is?

----------


## Rabia Belkis

> _Geplaatst door Nasima30_ 
> *Zoals iemand al zei: als je ongesteld bent, ben je ook onrein. En dan zeg je toch ook Bissmillah. Of zeg jij dat niet als je ongesteld bent?
> 
> Ik ben het wel met je eens, maar wat als je elke ochtend gewend bent om te douchen, omdat je bv 's-nachts zweet. Dan zou het betekenen dat je 3 keer per dag doucht (en met douchen bedoel ik helemaal onder de douche, van top tot teen). 1 keer in de ochtend, 1 keer als je van je werk komt en 1 keer na seks. Dat is slecht voor je huid hoor. Dus ik dacht, als ik om 5:00 uur opsta, mijn gezicht en handen was en het eten klaar maak, eet en dan douche, om vervolgens loudou te doen voor het gebed, dan is dat oke. Maar iemand zei dat je onrein bent om eten klaar te maken, en dat vond ik te ver gaan. Want als je ongesteld bent, ben je ook onrein....*


De grote wassing is wat anders dan de kleine. Douchen na seks te hebben gehad is wat anders na 5 dagen ongesteld te zijn en gaan douchen (in de tussen tijd heb je wel vaak gedouched hoop ik).
Je verricht bij beiden de grote wassing, maar ik maak toch een onderscheid. 
En ja als je ongesteld bent dan eet je ook gewoon en spreek je ook de naam van Allah. Maar goed zoals ik zei, seks vind ik net wat anders.

Dat is net zoiets dat mensen zeggen dat je de Koran niet zou mogen aanraken als je ongesteld bent, anderen hebben het over de orginele Koran. 

groet

----------


## Nasima30

> _Geplaatst door Rabia Belkis_ 
> *De grote wassing is wat anders dan de kleine. Douchen na seks te hebben gehad is wat anders na 5 dagen ongesteld te zijn en gaan douchen (in de tussen tijd heb je wel vaak gedouched hoop ik).
> Je verricht bij beiden de grote wassing, maar ik maak toch een onderscheid. 
> En ja als je ongesteld bent dan eet je ook gewoon en spreek je ook de naam van Allah. Maar goed zoals ik zei, seks vind ik net wat anders.
> 
> Dat is net zoiets dat mensen zeggen dat je de Koran niet zou mogen aanraken als je ongesteld bent, anderen hebben het over de orginele Koran. 
> 
> groet*


Oke, ik begrijp je. Ik lees meer jouw mening. Ik wil weten hoe dat in de islam is.
En ja zoals je hebt kunnen lezen ik douche minimaal 2 keer per dag, maar een 3de keer lijkt me te veel als het niks uitmaakt. Mocht het wel haram zijn, dan zal ik wel moeten  :Smilie: .

Tnx.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Nasima30_ 
> *Oke, ik begrijp je. Ik lees meer jouw mening. Ik wil weten hoe dat in de islam is.
> En ja zoals je hebt kunnen lezen ik douche minimaal 2 keer per dag, maar een 3de keer lijkt me te veel als het niks uitmaakt. Mocht het wel haram zijn, dan zal ik wel moeten .
> 
> Tnx.*


 Te vaak baden is niet goed voor je huid, voor al als je badedas (dush gel) of zo iets gebruik. Je huid word er door, droog en schraal, en niet mooi en zacht meer.  :schrik: Twee keer per dag is voldoende.Dan bewaard je huid, zijn elasticiteit.

----------

